# Hello.



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

My name is Erin. I'm 20 years old. I love animals. I have lots of pets. I obviously have and love mice.

I got my first mouse when I was about 7-8. I'm not sure what gender because I was too young to really know. "Her" name was Snowflake. Unfortunately I was too young to really understand mice and how to take care of them properly. So she died young.  Since then I've always loved mice.

After that I didn't get another one for a while (about 7 years-now I've had them for almost 5 years straight) because my mom wouldn't let me get more because she doesn't like mice. But when my cousin/bff bred her mice my mom let me get two of them.  And then when two of those babies got out (my cousins-not mine) she had an accidentally litter. And I got one of those ones.  So they were really the first mice I really remember having and taking care of.

Their names where Elizabeth (black-younger one), AnaMaria (Ana-brown) and Captain Jacqueline Sparrow Jr (Jackie for short, she was names after her dad-Albino). They were all names after Pirates Of The Caribbean characters.  I also got one of their brothers from my cousin (she couldn't find homes for a lot of them) when he was about a year and a half so I didn't have him long. But he was so adorable. He looked like he had a squished little face. He was an albino just like Jackie named Jingle Bells. But then unfortunately nature happened and they all got old are passed away. 

Then I got two more mice. Ember: brown/golden semi-long-haired, she was so gorgeous, she died kind of young-she was about a year and a half. And Kennya: white with tan patches and red eyes. She had a good long life; she died when she was about two years and one month.

And now my current mice: Skarlet, I got her when I still had Kennya after Ember died. But then Kennya died so I needed and wanted to get her new roommates so she wouldn't get lonely. So I got two more mice. Hazel: white with brown spots. And Rozey: gray with a few white spots. I don't know much about them yet because I just got the back from Petco (they were sick so I had to take them back for about 11 days )

Any questions about any of my animals go ahead and ask. As you can tell I love talking about my animals.  They're my babies.

List of my animals:
3 Bettas (Zelzah [male], Ziklag [male] & Zillah [female])
1 Cat (Egyppt [Brown tabby])
1 Crayfish (Reuben)
2 Dogs (Belle & Princess-Family dogs [black lab mixes])
2 Ducks (Naylee [male-Cayuga/Indian Runner mix] & Zudora [female-Cayuga])
2 Guinea Pigs (Alyce [female tri-color Abyssinian] & Marshal [neutered male Albino])
2 Hamsters (Lincoln & Pierre [both males-Syrian-living separately])
2 Lizards (Mystery & Nevada [both females-Super Hypo Tangerine Baldy Leopard Gecko])
3 Mice (Hazel [brown/white], Rozey [gray/white] & Skarlet [albino])
2 Rabbits (Talullah [female brown mini Rex-She's not actually mine I'm watching her for about one more year then her mom is doing a discipleship program at a camp & Toby aka The Beast [female black Holland lop mix])
2 Turtles (Murlin [RES-Red-eared Slider] & Yazoo [Mississippi Map]-gender unknown)

You can go here to check all of them out:
http://petster.com/Sticky/
And here to look at pictures of them all:
http://s302.photobucket.com/home/num1sticky/index


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello and welcome! thats a lot of animals lol


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

wow alot of animals u have there!  
hello and welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Welcome! 

I can't quite match your list but I have 15 mice ( 4 pregnant  ), 4 cats, 2 snakes, 1 dog, 1 horse, 3 hermit crabs, and a few fishies


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Welcome  I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your collection!


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

MouseHeaven said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I can't quite match your list but I have 15 mice ( 4 pregnant  ), 4 cats, 2 snakes, 1 dog, 1 horse, 3 hermit crabs, and a few fishies


I would love to have that many mice. When I move out I'm planning on having a huge tank with tons of mice in it. And lots of cats. My mom also doesn't like cats.  The only reason I got mine cat was because I was fostering her and fell in love with her and couldn't get rid of her.  My mom will no longer let me foster anything.  But someday I'm going to open a rescue and have tons of animals. 

But my mom is amazing. She lets me have all these animals. And she loves dogs but she's not that big on rodents/reptiles. But she also is someone who cares and respect all living things.

I try to rescue all the animals I get, but somethings I just can't find any that need rescuing. Which is a good thing. Like my mice.


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello and welcome wow :shock: u have a wee zoo at your house


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Lou-Fraser said:


> Hello and welcome wow :shock: u have a wee zoo at your house


Yeah that's what my dad always says.  He says we need to get a barn to keep all of my pets. Also my brother has a lizard and one of my sisters has a guinea pigs and betta.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I love your list. I have 1 dog, 1 cat, 1 rabbit and 6 female mice. I did have a horse too, but he had to be put down in September. He was very old, though, so it was time. Anyways, welcome and hello. Are you in England, then? Or are you from our side of the pond?


----------

